# What do you think to these?



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I have just spotted these clever looking devices, and i thought they would be perfect for winter time cold...especially for lone bucks.

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/rodents/cages/rat_cage/59060

What do you think? Suitable or not? :?:

Willow xx


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

I can't open the link


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

dubious for healthy mice but I don't like to rule out something I haven't tried.Might be useful for poorly ones.I use a very small reptile heat mat for that purpose.I wonder how washable they are.If you try one your feedback would be very interesting.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I have one of these for the hedgehogs. They do get very hot and they are heavy too so you'd have to make sure they couldn't fall on the mice in any way. You'd probably be better off with under tank heat mats like they use for reptiles tbh when it comes to mice.


----------



## Mari (Jul 21, 2009)

I have used these for orphan kittens and also have reptiles so have lots of experience with under tank heaters. I would definitely recommend the under tank heater for the mice. The disks are hard plastic...I would think they could be chewed if directly in the cage. And if it's the same ones I used, they have to be microwaved to be warmed and don't stay warm for long enough to warrant constant outdoor use. You would be heating it up all the time. They are easy to clean, though. As Cait said, they can also be quite hot. I wrapped towels around mine before I'd put them with the kitties.


----------

